# ~려면... ~고싶으면



## coffee99

안녕하세요~

I'm curious about the difference between these two endings...저한테 비슷한것 같은데요...혹시 가진 의미나 느낌 달라요??

에를 들면:

만냑에 학생들이 교수님을 만나려면 약속 해야해요.
만냑에 학생들이 교수님을 만나고싶으면 약속 해야해요.
(이문장은 통하면 좋겠네요 ㅠㅠ).

감사함니다 ^^


----------



## kenjoluma

coffee99님.


'-려면'의 '-려-'에서 이미 '-하고 싶다'의 뜻이 들어가 있다고 생각해요. 그것을 조금 더 강조하고 싶다면 '-고 싶으면'이라고 더 정확하게 쓸 수 있겠죠. 하지만 다른 점은, '-려-'는 영어의 try, willing의 의미가 더 강하다는 점이고, '-싶다'는 wish, want의 의미라는 점이에요. 결국 비슷비슷합니다.

아, 그리고 '약속하다'는 promise의 느낌입니다. appoint의 의미로 굳이 '약속'을 쓰시고 싶다면 '약속(을) 잡다'로 쓰세요.


만약에 학생들이 교수님을 만나려면 약속을 잡아야 해요.
만약에 학생들이 교수님을 만나고 싶으면 약속을 잡아야 해요.


한국어 실력이 대단하시네요. 그럼 더욱 전진하시길.


----------



## coffee99

Kenjoluma님,

답장을 늦게 보내서 미안해요. 분명히 설명 해주셔서 감사합니다


----------

